# How do you make a signature???



## PaytonCy (Aug 5, 2018)

Hey guys,

I know it seems stupid, but I really can't figure out how to make a signature. I've looked on other sites about vBulletin for how to set up a signature, but nothing says anything about it. They all just say that you have to "enable" the signature. I've gone through all of the pages in my profile, and I can't seem to find anything about it .
Is there a certain status that has to be obtained or something? I know it seems stupid, but I'm totally lost.

Thanks,
Payton


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

Log in/Settings/edit signature. The Settings link is at the top of the page next to the log in boxes. The Edit Signature link is on the left side of the settings page.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

recent thread on this...

https://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?346328-Footer-showing-horns-owned-and-played


----------



## vries1 (Jun 7, 2006)

The profile management user interface is stupid. 

If you go to your profile / About Me you can edit almost everything - except signature. No wonder people cannot find it...


----------



## connorspaul (Jun 2, 2020)

I don't have the signature link under my settings. Am I looking in the wrong place?


----------



## mijderf (Jan 4, 2016)

Hit the "settings" tab next to the log in box. On the left side of the settings screen you will see a box titled "My Settings". Edit signature is the fifth entry below the "My Settings" title.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

connorspaul said:


> I don't have the signature link under my settings. Am I looking in the wrong place?


No, It's probably because you only had 1 (or 0) posts that the ability to edit signatures is not available.

I'm not sure, but I now that you have two posts I think you may be able to see the signature field under Settings.


----------



## connorspaul (Jun 2, 2020)

Thanks Pete and everyone. The signature function is working for me now.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## connorspaul (Jun 2, 2020)

Whoops, OK there it is.


----------

